# Heating a china cabinet, how to.



## Dustin Griffith (Sep 21, 2011)

I want to use a china cabinet to keep my collection in, What method of heat would be good to keep the air temps in the cabinet at a steady heat. I know using a themistat but what could I use as a heating element that would make it a steady temp all over the cabinet and not to hot in some areas. Any ideas welcome. Also will be using a small fan in top to keep fresh air coming in.

Thanks for any tips!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 22, 2011)

I personally like the ultratherm heat mats connected to a thermostat.  A piece of flame retardant insulation cut to fit will keep the mat from starting a fire should you have a power surge.  You'll still get a range of temps, but gradients are nice for keeping multiple critters with different requirements or for keeping one large creature that needs different temps to thrive.


----------



## KeithY (Sep 22, 2011)

I would use some roof heating cable, attached to a rheostat. You can wind the cable all through the cabinet for a thorough heating. Use foil tape to attach it to the cabinet.


----------



## MrJohn (Sep 22, 2011)

Install one of these - http://www.lightingdirect.com/mediabase/specifications/9093seriesspec.pdf Just remember to switch the bulb out for a red one. You were going to add a fan anyway.


----------



## Dustin Griffith (Sep 22, 2011)

I was thinking about this, adding a 10 gallon aquarium, with a water heater, heat the water, in return it heats the cabinet, and keeps humidity up. How do you think that would work?


----------



## Mattybofmd (Sep 22, 2011)

I recommend using heat tape


----------



## BQC123 (Sep 23, 2011)

MrJohn said:


> Install one of these - http://www.lightingdirect.com/mediabase/specifications/9093seriesspec.pdf Just remember to switch the bulb out for a red one. You were going to add a fan anyway.


I'd be worried about 1500 Watts in a china cabinet. I have about that in a 10' x 12' shed! You would have to hardwire a thermostat, and in the event of failure it would cook everything in short order. At 70 cfm the fan may cause  too much vibration as well. 



Dustin Griffith said:


> I was thinking about this, adding a 10 gallon aquarium, with a water heater, heat the water, in return it heats the cabinet, and keeps humidity up. How do you think that would work?


I like the idea, but watch for problems with humidity warping the wood. 

Really think heat tape is best. Maybe placed on the back wall. Upper shelves will be warmer, and bottom ones colder, but a thermal gradient is nice. Get the thermostat set to give you a good range throughout. A fan would circulate the air and provide a more even temp. in the whole cabinet. It will take some experimenting, but let us know how it works.


----------

